# Recommend me some Anime and/or Manga



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0
http://myanimelist.net/mangalist/FFandMMfa...us=7&order=

And please, don't just recommend your favorites just because they're your favorites, please look at what I've seen and what ratings I've given to what I've seen, and recommend similar things to what I have liked.

Thank you


----------



## taggart6 (Jun 10, 2010)

LA Blue Girl.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> LA Blue Girl.



God, if you're gonna joke-post with a hentai, the least you could say is Bible Black or Boku no Pico.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 10, 2010)

This is one of my all time favourites


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 10, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> This is one of my all time favourites



I like how you imply that it's okay to watch Anime on Youtube.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

>_>
I had a whole bunch of people reading this thread and got virtually no replies


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2010)

Gintama...? Manga. Never did watch the anime except this one time I tried to.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn, but it looks like you dropped the manga... To me it is good, but... you don't think the same. 

that's what I am reading right now...
I just finished watching Gundam Seed, but apparently, the older Gundam Series were better.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Gintama...? Manga. Never did watch the anime except this one time I tried to.
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn, but it looks like you dropped the manga... To me it is good, but... you don't think the same.
> 
> that's what I am reading right now...
> I just finished watching Gundam Seed, but apparently, the older Gundam Series were better.



I watched a little of the Gintama anime, and I plan to finish it eventually, but the length is a bit of a turn off. I've only recently finished catching up with One Piece and Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, so really long series are a definite no for right now XD

I couldn't stand Reborn. I know it's supposed to get more action-y, but I just couldn't force myself through the terrible "comedy" anymore. Then again I've heard that the action isn't that good anyway so I'm not really regretting this decision.

Before recommending any more shounen battle series, keep in mind it must be at least as awesome as JJBA for me to give a crap about it.

But keep the recommendations coming, please.


----------



## Klx5 (Jun 11, 2010)

read Berserk, it is really gory, and the story is really amazing
Gantz is another one of my favorites, really gory too.
Naruto is awesome as well, and right now im watching avatar the last air bender (my girlfriend recommended it to me) i was surprised to see that it is actually good for an American anime


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't implying that, I don't watch Anime on Youtube. It simply gives a better of what the Anime I mentioned is. I watched the series when it aired on Channel 4 a few years back.


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2010)

ah sorry,
i am not much of a anime expert or anything of that sort.
i just read manga in my free time or for entertainment.

in my current list of animes, i got:
Bleach
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Naruto
One Piece
Gintama
Fairy Tail (i was looking through your anime, and saw this xD)
Full Metal Alchemis

As for watching anime, it's just Gundam Seed Destiny and 00.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn is more of a comedy-ish/action-ish anime. What really interested me about it was the battle system. It was different compared to others. 
One Piece is a pretty good anime, but I always choose to read manga instead.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Klx5 said:
			
		

> read Berserk, it is really gory, and the story is really amazing
> Gantz is another one of my favorites, really gory too.
> Naruto is awesome as well, and right now im watching avatar the last air bender (my girlfriend recommended it to me) i was surprised to see that it is actually good for an American anime
> 
> ...



Bleach sucks, Naruto sucks, Fairy Tail sucks. 

I only watch Bleach because I started it when it DIDN'T suck (well, shortly after it started to suck i.e. the Arrancar arc, but it was good up until then) and I can't just allow myself to have wasted so much time and not follow through >_>
I watch Fairy Tail simply because it's there to watch and easily accessible. If I didn't start it when it started airing I wouldn't be watching it now.
Also I haven't seen any Gundam, but I've always heard that Gundam Seed Destiny was the black sheep of the series.


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2010)

enh... i am being honest,
i am keeping up with bleach and naruto simply because i want to finish it. 
just like you said, 
when you started stuff, you are still doing it. if bleach and naruto were all new to me, i'd be ignoring them right now.

Fairy Tail is okay... no seriously, xD. maybe it's just me, but I am sucker for magic. 
Apparently Gundam Seed and Gundam Seed Destiny were the worst. I honestly don't see it, but since I only watched these gundam series, I can say anything.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> enh... i am being honest,
> i am keeping up with bleach and naruto simply because i want to finish it.
> just like you said,
> when you started stuff, you are still doing it. if bleach and naruto were all new to me, i'd be ignoring them right now.
> ...



From what I understand, Seed is well-liked, but Seed Destiny gets the Tsukihime treatment.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

MORE, I SAY!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't like outlaw star?


----------



## anaxs (Jun 11, 2010)

clannad and full metal alchemist


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> clannad and full metal alchemist



Moron.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 11, 2010)

try bartender and mushishi.


----------



## Sefi (Jun 11, 2010)

I've really enjoyed reading Full Metal Alchemist so I'd recommend that.  I just read the final chapter and I think it ended much better than the original anime.

I also recommend Berserk although once you read it all you will be waiting months in between new chapters being released.  It's always worth the wait though.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> I've really enjoyed reading Full Metal Alchemist so I'd recommend that.  I just read the final chapter and I think it ended much better than the original anime.
> 
> I also recommend Berserk although once you read it all you will be waiting months in between new chapters being released.  It's always worth the wait though.



Moron.


----------



## Raika (Jun 11, 2010)

Hayate no Gotoku...
It's a funny anime, with references to other anime here and there (although I don't understand most of them)... It's a good watch overall, you should check it out.

That's all I have, you've already watched so many anime... I don't know what to recommend any more.


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 11, 2010)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. 'nuff said.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 11, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> That's all I have, you've already watched so many anime... I don't know what to recommend any more.



there's always more anime to watch, it just depends if you're willing to go through all the shit first.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Dr. Awesome said:
			
		

> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. 'nuff said.



Moron.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 11, 2010)

For Manga, i recommend Psyren and History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Can't say for anime since you've watched more than i have ever lol


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

kakashi919 said:
			
		

> For Manga, i recommend Psyren and History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi. Can't say for anime since you've watched more than i have ever lol



Does anyone here actually watch/read anything besides goddamn battle series?


----------



## mameks (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prince of Tennis


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not interested in Tennis >_>


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn


----------



## Escape (Jun 11, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hayate no Gotoku...
> It's a funny anime, with references to other anime here and there (although I don't understand most of them)... It's a good watch overall, you should check it out.
> 
> That's all I have, you've already watched so many anime... I don't know what to recommend any more.



+1 for HnG! 
One of my favorites *points at my avatar*.
Currently reading the manga, as the anime ended, but I would definitely recommend it.
Code Geass will stay #1 for me. 
I'm quite surprised that you gave the 2nd season a lower score than the 1st one, I personally thought the 2nd season was better, but whatever... 

Shakugan no Shana and Zero no Tsukaima - those are a must see. 
I'm not really good in describing a show, but try watching them - you'll definitely not regret it


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 11, 2010)

Manga:
Shounen - Psyren, Mahou Sensei Negima(Read it for the action that comes later on), Bakuman(Gives insight into the workings of the manga industry), Beelzebub, Hunter X Hunter
Seinen: Mirai Nikki (Newest ch.s contain sex, so be warned)

Anime:
Umineko no Naku Koro Ni
Higurashi no Naku Koro N
Togainu no Chi(When it comes out)
Neon Genesis Evangelion
End of Evangelion (watch after original series, and be prepared for a gigantic mindfuck)
Rebuild of Evangelion(MUCH better than original series)

What do you think?
EDIT:
Just noticed that you liked Baccano, in that case, watch Durarara! Its by the same author and is pretty goddamn awesome.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again, someone who DID NOT READ MY LIST.
I'm already reading Bakuman and Mirai Nikki and plan to read Negima in the future.
Evangelion sucks, Rebuild is awesome.
Already watching Durarara, but you wouldn't know that because you didn't read my list.
And uh, not sure what you're talking about buddy, but there aren't any anime for Umineko no Naku Koro ni or Higurashi no Naku Koro ni.
There's an awesome series of visual novels though, especially Umineko, quite possibly the greatest thing ever written. You should check them out. It's a shame that they never made Anime for them though.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, didn't notice the links, sorry.
I was only looking at the poll.

Also, read my PM.
Also, if you liked Monster, READ 20th Century Boys NOW. Its by the same author, and its much more fucking awesome than Monster. Doesn't have a anime though, but it does have some pretty good live action movies.

Also, if you are managing to watch Bleach, read Psyren, seriously, its goddamn awesome, though a bit cliched.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monster was great, but really long winded and the ending was just about the worst ending I've seen short of Mahoromatic 2.
I've heard good things about that so I'll probably read 20th Century Boys eventually.
And nah, not interested in more generic shounen.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, you have your own thread...I'll just quote my other post.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here's a few other lesser known anime that I'd personally suggest.
> PlanetES
> Mushishi (@Rubedo: If you liked Kino's Journey you'll probably like this)
> Last Exile
> ...



Now reading your list it seems you plan on watching Mushishi and PlanetES.
I'm going to +1 those in the hopes of getting you to bump them up your list as both are quite excellent, top 5 for me personally.

[EDIT]

Also, the Monster manga was great and I didn't feel ripped off or anything during my entire read. I haven't seen the anime so I can't compare directly though.

[EDIT]

Also also, I was so sad when Aria ended that I went and read the manga. One of the few cases where I think the anime outshone the manga, the music really adds to the entire feel of the series.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 11, 2010)

i recommend clannad if you want a fruit of life anime.  it made me cry and it takes ALOT to make me cry.

if you want an action anime i recommend a tie between one piece and Full Metal Alchemist.

i know this isn't on the list but if you want a totally bizarre anime i recommend fooly cooly or FLCL.

no matter which of the choices you choose you can not go wrong they will all touch you in different ways (especially clannad).  each of the choices hold a dear spot in my heart and will hold a spot in many anime geeks heart as well.


----------



## Escape (Jun 11, 2010)

WOW... 
I was only saying my opinion... no need to troll about it. 
You can't prove that the 1st season was better just because you think so - it's all about your taste/opinion...
In my opinion, the 2nd season was better, but the first one was also awesome.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, i forgot to mention Kuroshitsuji.
Watch the anime first, then read the manga.
Both differ a lot.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2010)

1 - Again, Outlaw Star?  It's not on either of your lists, nor has it been mentioned in the thread (other than my previous post).  I'd attempt to write up an explanation of it, but I'm bad at that. ^^;  There's also it's "Sister Series" that takes place in the same universe (Angel Links), but I've never actually watched that one so I don't know if you'd enjoy it or not.

2 - Stop biting the hand that feeds you.  Insulting people for suggesting stuff that's already on your list is one thing (though you could do it with an explanation, not a one-word insulting reply over and over), however you've insulted people based on their tastes ("trainwreck", anybody?), and got all uppity when tk_saturn embedded a youtube video showing a clip from a series _when he was giving you a suggestion and providing an example of the suggestion for you_.

Stuff like that is what gives people heavily into anime/manga a bad name.  I like anime/manga, and I don't want people looking at how you're acting in this thread and assuming its the norm. :\  I already have the noisy/annoying/fucked-up furries giving me a bad name, I don't need to get more just from my like of a few japanese cartoons.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> 1 - Again, Outlaw Star?  It's not on either of your lists, nor has it been mentioned in the thread (other than my previous post).  I'd attempt to write up an explanation of it, but I'm bad at that. ^^;  There's also it's "Sister Series" that takes place in the same universe (Angel Links), but I've never actually watched that one so I don't know if you'd enjoy it or not.
> 
> 2 - Stop biting the hand that feeds you.  Insulting people for suggesting stuff that's already on your list is one thing (though you could do it with an explanation, not a one-word insulting reply over and over), however you've insulted people based on their tastes ("trainwreck", anybody?), and got all uppity when tk_saturn embedded a youtube video showing a clip from a series _when he was giving you a suggestion and providing an example of the suggestion for you_.
> 
> *Stuff like that is what gives people heavily into anime/manga a bad name.  I like anime/manga, and I don't want people looking at how you're acting in this thread and assuming its the norm. *:\  I already have the noisy/annoying/fucked-up furries giving me a bad name, I don't need to get more just from my like of a few japanese cartoons.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Daizu (Jun 11, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> And that, my friends, is how you tell whether someone has any taste in anime or not.
> No, Code Geass R2 was NOT better than season 1 by any stretch of the imagination. It was a complete trainwreck and anyone with any sense of taste can see that.









While I do agree season 1 of Code Geass was much, much better, saying someone doesn't have "taste in anime" is just an ignorant and arrogant statement. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I'm sure no one in the world needs some guy on the internet coming and telling them they have bad taste. And to be honest, just someone watching Code Geass, in my opinion, already proves they have good taste. Please refrain from being a douche to people (Over the internet, of all places), especially when they're only giving an opinion.


----------



## Escape (Jun 11, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 11, 2010)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> i recommend clannad if you want a fruit of life anime.  it made me cry and it takes ALOT to make me cry.
> 
> if you want an action anime i recommend a tie between one piece and Full Metal Alchemist.
> 
> ...



You're a furry, your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is a tip, when people are trying to help you out with recommendations don't insult them. 

Thread closed.


----------

